# Apple TV 3. DVD, divx solution alternative ?



## privateryan (31 Mars 2012)

Bonsoir,

Si j'ai bien tout compris, l'Apple TV ne permet pas de lire les divx ou les dvd mis directement dans le lecteur de l'ordinateur, ça manque un peu d'intérêt je trouve, je viens de l'acheter et pense me faire rembourser.

Pour ne pas en arriver là est ce que l'apple tv peut lire les films au bon format via un DD externe que je brancherai dessus car j'ai plus de 200 dvd et je ne veux pas les mettre sur mon mac, sur un DD externe ça ne me dérangerai pas (je sais je pourrais installer des lecteurs de dvd/divx car ça ne coute presque rien) mais avoir la possibilité de transporter l'apple tv et juste un DD externe me séduis. En plus j'aurai accès à ma musique et mes photos.

Quel est votre avis ?

Merci. Bonne soirée


----------



## George78 (1 Avril 2012)

... c'est impossible de brancher un disque dur externe directement sur un apple tv et ne lit rien du tout, il ne fait que retransmettre le contenu iTunes.. l'intérêt de l'apple tv, c'est AirPlay pour retransmettre sans fil image et/ou son depuis ton ordinateur central jusque dans toute ta zone wi-fi.. et aussi quand même un peu la location sur l'apple store..
J'ai pas mal de dvd aussi, et á ta place, je m'offre un Time Capsule qui va te permettre d'y tout stocker facile et de retransmettre ton film en direct et en wi-fi sur ta télé via l'apple tv. L'idéal c'est d'avoir un iPad ou un iPhone et d'installer un truc style Air Video ou VLC Streamer, ce sera le bonheur..
Ce que tu attends: retransmettre ton dvd directement via l'app "DVD Player", tu l'auras, je crois, avec le nouveau système d'exploitation: Mountain Lion qui sort bientôt..


----------



## privateryan (5 Avril 2012)

Merci pour la réponse, j'ai déjà une time capsule, comment faire pour mettre des dvds dessus ?

Et on fait comment pour lancer un film en Air play ?

Bonne journée

Ryan


----------



## George78 (6 Avril 2012)

... faut les ripper, avec MacX DVD Ripper par exemple.. Une fois que tu as le fichier sur ton disque dur, tu drag et drop sur Time Capsule. Pour lancer ton DVD sans passer par conversion en mp4, il te faut une app tierce..


----------

